# Skunk2 Intake Plenum??



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey guys and gals,

Just writing to see if anyone has added this to their ride? I own a 05 altima se-r and I found a skunk2 intake plenum for a really good price and I was basically wondering if it would be benefical at all to buy it or just save the cash for something else. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Ooh, they make one for the SE-R. My friend has the Skunk2 Plenum spacer in his Z and he said that it is awesome. Where'd you find the one for the SE-R???


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I was just browsing around and actually found one at this website called HPautoworks.com, but after recently visiting the site the product is only made for the vq35 in general. So it doesn't say that it is for the altima se-r specifically, but I am sure it could be added. Then again I am new to this so I could be wrong. Did your friend notice a difference in power? The site is selling them for $189 plus shipping, so I thought that was a very fair price. I hope I could help.


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I checked that site, it's the one for the 350Z/G35. Sorry to say, but won't fit the Altima...


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

the plenum spacer will not fit....since our engines are mounted differently


----------

